# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

## mkh-ana

*دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران*، دانشگاهی دولتی و به اعتقاد برخی اولین موسسهٔ آموزش عالی در ایران است که هستهٔ اولیهٔ آن در سال ۱۳۰۸ شکل‌گرفته است. این دانشگاه در تهران واقع است و شعبه‌های آن در شهرهای اراک، بهشهر، دماوند و نور قرار گرفته‌اند.
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، تنها دارندهٔ دانشکدهٔ مهندسی راه‌آهن و دانشکدهٔ مهندسی پیشرفت در خاورمیانه و دانشکدهٔ مهندسی خودرو در ایران است؛ همچنین اولین و سالها تنها دانشگاه صنعتی ایران بوده است که دارای دانشکدهٔ معماری و شهرسازی بوده و تنها دانشگاه صنعتی در ایران است که به طور تخصصی به رشتهٔ توسعه اقتصادی و برنامه ریزی، می‌پردازد.
سطح آموزشی بالا از یک سو، و داشتن امکانات آزمایشگاهی و کارگاهی پیشرفته از سویی دیگر بخصوص در رشته‌های مهندسی عمران، مواد و متالورژیو مکانیک باعث شده تا وجههٔ صنعتی این دانشگاه پررنگ‌تر شود و دانش‌آموختگان آن بتوانند به سرعت جذب واحدهای صنعتی ایران شوند. همچنین اخیراً پروژه‌های نوینی همچون طراحی ماهواره ملی نوید و ظفر علم و صنعت و پروژه سپر ملی دفاع سایبری در مرکز ملی دفاع سایبری کشور همچنین طراحی موتور هواپیماهای جت و طراحی پلتفرم ملی خودرو کلاس B از طرحها و برنامه‌های ملی و ویژه این دانشگاه محسوب می‌شوند.
در حال حاضر حدود ۱۲٬۰۰۰ دانشجو در مقاطع مختلف کارشناسی، کارشناسی ارشد و دکترا، در رشته‌های مختلف مهندسی و علوم پایه (۴۲ رشتهٔ تخصصی) در این دانشگاه مشغول به تحصیل‌اند.
*پیشینه[ویرایش]*دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، در سال ۱۳۰۸، با نام _هنرسرای عالی_ و با هدف ایجاد زمینه‌های لازم برای تحصیلات دورهٔ عالی مهندسی در ایران، تاسیس گردید. محل آن، ابتدا در خیابان _سی‌تیر_(قوام‌السلطنهٔ سابق) و پس از آن در سال ۱۳۳۶، بعد از اعمال تغییراتی به محل فعلی دانشـگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر، انتقال یافت و به عنوان _انستیتوی فناوری تهران (***) هنرسرای عالی فنی_، به فعالیت خود ادامه داد.
در سال ۱۳۴۱ بار دیگر این مؤسسه دستخوش تحولاتی گردید و ساختمان آن نیز به شمال شرق تهران، به زمینی با مساحت ۴۲۰٬۰۰۰ مترمربع، در منطقهٔ نارمک منتقل شد. از آن زمان به بعد هدف اصلی در نظر گرفته‌شده برای آن تربیت دبیر فنی برای تأمین نیروی آموزشی لازم برای هنرستان‌های صنعتی بود. در سال ۱۳۵۱ هنرسرای عالی به _دانشکدهٔ علم و صنعت ایران_ تغییر نام داد و در نهایت در سال ۱۳۵۷، باتوجه به گسترش و تغییرات کیفی کارگاه‌های علمی و آموزشی، از سوی وزارت آموزش عالی وقت به _دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران_ تبدیل گردید.
این مؤسسه، از بدو تأسیس، چندین بار تغییر نام و مکان داده‌است که مهم‌ترین آن‌ها بدین شرح است:

سال ۱۳۰۸: تأسیس با نام هنرسرای عالی در خیابان سی تیر (قوام‌السلطنه)سال ۱۳۳۶: تغییر نام به انستیتو تکنولوژی تهران (***)سال ۱۳۴۲: تغییر نام به هنرسرای عالی و انتقال به منطقهٔ نارمک (محل کنونی)سال ۱۳۵۱: تغییر نام به دانشکدهٔ علم و صنعت ایرانسال ۱۳۵۷: ارتقا به دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران
*واحدهای وابسته[ویرایش]**واحد اراک[ویرایش]*اکنون این واحد به دانشگاه صنعتی اراک ارتقاء و مستقل از دانشگاه علم و صنعت می‌باشد
*واحد بهشهر[ویرایش]*_نوشتار اصلی: دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران واحد بهشهر_
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران واحد بهشهر، شعبه‌ای از دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران است که در سال ۱۳۷۳ خ. در شهرستان بهشهر تأسیس شد. در بدو تأسیس سه رشتهٔ مهندسی کامپیوتر (گرایشنرم‌افزار)، مهندسی صنایع (گرایش تولید صنعتی) و ریاضی کاربردی در این دانشگاه فعال بودند. رشتهٔ مهندسی برق (گرایش الکترونیک) نیز از سال ۱۳۸۸ خ. به این رشته‌ها اضافه گردید. روند ادارهٔ این واحد تا شهریور ۱۳۸۸ خ. فقط به صورت شبانه بوده‌است. از سال ۱۳۸۸ خ. در دو رشتهٔ مهندسی برق (گرایش الکترونیک) و ریاضی کاربردی در نوبت روزانه نیز دانشجو پذیرش شده‌است.
*واحد دماوند[ویرایش]*دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران واحد دماوند در سال ۱۳۸۴ خ. راه‌اندازی شد و برای یک دوره در رشتهٔ مهندسی مکانیک به صورت فراگیر در مقطع کارشناسی فعال شد. طرح توسعه و ایجاد زیرساخت‌های این دانشگاه همچنان ادامه دارد.
*واحد نور[ویرایش]*واحد نور دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران از سال ۱۳۸۳ ه. ش تاسیس شد. طرح‌های توسعه‌ای این دانشگاه همچنان ادامه دارد. این واحد در حال حاضر در دو رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر و مهندسی صنایع در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در مجموع دارای ۲۶ دانشجو است و قصد دارد برای سال آینده دانشجوی بیشتری نیز بگیرد.
*دانشکده‌ها[ویرایش]*
دانشکده مهندسی کامپیوتر
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران دارای ۱۵ دانشکده، مرکز آموزش الکترونیک و سه گروه مستقل آموزشی فرهنگ و معارف اسلامی، زبان‌های خارجه و تربیت بدنی است.

دانشکدهٔ مهندسی برقدانشکدهٔ مهندسی پیشرفتدانشکدهٔ مهندسی خودرودانشکدهٔ مهندسی راه‌آهندانشکدهٔ مهندسی شیمیدانشکدهٔ مهندسی صنایعدانشکدهٔ مهندسی عمراندانشکدهٔ مهندسی کامپیوتردانشکدهٔ مهندسی مکانیکدانشکدهٔ مهندسی مواد و متالورژیدانشکدهٔ معماری و شهرسازیدانشکدهٔ ریاضیدانشکدهٔ فیزیکدانشکدهٔ شیمیدانشکدهٔ فناوری های نوینمرکز آموزش الکترونیک
همچنین سه گروه زبان های خارجی، تربیت بدنی و علوم ورزشی و معارف اسلامی هم در این دانشگاه به ارایه واحدهای درسی مرتبط میپردازند.
*پژوهشکده ها و مرکزهای پژوهشی[ویرایش]*پژوهشکده سبزپژوهشکده الکترونیکپژوهشکده حمل و نقلپژوهشکده مهندسی و فناوری عصبی ایران

مرکز تحقیقات سیمانمرکز تحقیقات قیر و مخلوطهای آسفالتیمرکز تحقیقات و فناوری اطلاعاتمرکز تحقیقات نانوپترونیکس
*واحدهای خاص[ویرایش]*دانشکدهٔ مهندسی راه‌آهن با حمایت راه‌آهن جمهوری اسلامیدانشکدهٔ مهندسی خودرو با مشارکت سازمان گسترش و نوسازی صنایع ایرانمرکز تحقیقات فناوری اطلاعات، با همکاری وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعاتموسسهٔ کامپوزیت با مشارکت دفتر همکاری‌های فناوری نهاد ریاست جمهوریمرکز فناوری عصبی ایران
*کانون های فرهنگی و فوق برنامه[ویرایش]*دانشگاه علم و صنعت یکی از زاینده ترین دانشگاه‌های کشور در مورد تولیدات فرهنگی و برنامه‌های هنری بوده است. پس از انتخابات سال ۱۳۷۶ و باز شدن فضای سیاسی و اهمیت دادن دولت سید محمد خاتمی به تولیدات فرهنگی، کانون‌های فرهنگی و فوق برنامه دانشگاه علم و صنعت فعالتر شدند. چهار کانون فعال دانشگاه عبارت بودند از:

کانون تیاتر دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایرانکانون موسیقی دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایرانکانون فیلم دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایرانکانون شعر و ادبیات دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران
با مطرح شدن ایده گفتگوی تمدن‌ها کانون گفتگوی تمدن‌ها و چند کانون فوق برنامه دیگر مانند کانون قرآن و عترت شروع به کار کردند. مدیریت فرهنگی دانشگاه در دوران دولت نهم و دهم تلاش فراوانی برای محدود کردن فعالیت کانون‌ها انجام داد که در نتیجه آن نرخ تولید کانون‌ها به شدت پایین آمد، چند کانون تعطیل شده و بقیه به تعطیلی کشیده شدند. در عین حال کانون‌های بهار، مهدویت و ترویج ارزش‌های اسلامی تشکیل شدند. مدیریت فرهنگی دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۸۴ اساسنامه همه کانون‌های را بصورت خودسرانه تغییر داد. در ساختار سازمانی دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران کانون‌های فرهنگی و فوق برنامه زیر مجموعه امور فرهنگی دانشجویان از معاونت فرهنگی و اجتماعی دانشگاه هستند. طبق اعلام سایت دانشگاه در حال حاضر کانون‌های زیر فعال هستند که اغلب اجازه کار و برگزاری انتخابات ندارند:

کانون تیاترکانون شعر و ادبکانون فیلم و سیماکانون بهارکانون هلال احمرکانون قرآن و عترتکانون کتاب و کتابخوانیکانون فرهنگ و زبان مللکانون هنرهای تجسمیکانون پژوهش‌های اجتماعیکانون ایران شناسی و گردشگریکانون مهدویتکانون ترویج ارزشهای اسلامی
*همکاری‌های بین‌المللی[ویرایش]*در جهت شناخت توانایی‌ها و ظرفیت‌های دانشجویان، دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران طرح‌های مشترکی را با تعدادی از برجسته‌ترین دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز تحقیقاتی در سراسر جهان در حال اجرا دارد. از قبیل: برگزاری برنامه‌های مشترک در مقطع تحصیلات تکمیلی، کنفرانس‌های بین‌المللی، تبادل اساتید و دانشجویان و تشکیل کلاس‌های برخط به صورت مشترک با دانشگاه‌های خارجی.
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، هم‌اکنون با مؤسسات زیر همکاری بین‌المللی دارد:

دانشگاه فنی برلین (آلمان)دانشگاه پلی‌تکنیک میلان (ایتالیا)دانشگاه دیکن (استرالیا)دانشگاه کاگوشیما (ژاپن)آکادمی متالورژی ملی اوکرایندانشگاه علم و صنعت سوداندانشگاه تورینو (ایتالیا)دانشگاه سایمون فریزر (کانادا)دانشگاه ایالتی معماری و مهندسی قازان – مؤسسهٔ مرکزی علمی و تحقیقاتی زمین شناسی و کانی‌های غیرفلزی (فدراسیون روسیه)
هم‌چنین از طریق برنامه‌های انجمن بین‌المللی تبادل دانشجویان برای کسب تجارب فنی، تعدادی از دانشجویان به عنوان کارآموز به مؤسسه‌های تحقیقاتی و آموزشی در آلمان، ترکیه، یونان و اتریش فرستاده شده‌اند. دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، عضو سازمان‌های بین‌المللی ذیل نیز می‌باشد:

انجمن بین‌المللی دانشگاه‌هااتحادیه دانشگاه‌های جهان اسلامانجمن دانشگاه‌های آسیا و اقیانوسیه[۲]
*مدیران دانشگاه[ویرایش]*دکتر جلیل شاهی؛ از ۱۳۵۷ تا ۱۳۵۹ به مدت ۲ سال ریاست دانشگاه علم و صنعت را بر عهده داشت.دکتر ابراهیم اسرافیلیان؛ تنها یک سال رئیس دانشگاه بود. وی از ۱۳۵۹ تا ۱۳۶۰ این مسئولیت را بر عهده داشت.دکتر ابراهیم ثنایی؛ نیز تنها یکسال ریاست دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت. وی از ۱۳۶۰ تا ۱۳۶۱ رئیس علم و صنعت بود.مهندس احد کاظمی؛ از دیگر مدیران یکساله دانشگاه است. این رئیس دانشگاه نیز تنها از ۱۳۶۱ تا ۱۳۶۲ مسئولیت دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت.دکتر ابراهیم ثنایی؛ مجددا به مدت یک‌سال از ۱۳۶۲ تا ۱۳۶۳ ریاست دانشگاه را به عهده گرفت.مهندس محمد ذهبیون؛ از ۱۳۶۳ تا ۱۳۶۴ به مدت یک‌سال مدیریت دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت.دکتر عباس شولایی؛ از ۱۳۶۴ تا ۱۳۶۶ به مدت دو سال رئیس علم و صنعت بود.مهندس احد کاظمی؛ از ۱۳۶۶ تا ۱۳۶۸ به مدت دو سال رئیس دانشگاه بود.دکتر عباس طائب؛ از ۱۳۶۸ تا ۱۳۷۲ به مدت ۴ سال رئیس دانشگاه بود.دکتر محمود ملاباشی؛ از ۱۳۷۲ تا ۱۳۷۶ به مدت چهار سال ریاست دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت. ملاباشی در دولت نهم معاون دانشجویی وزیر علوم بود.دکتر محمد سلمانی؛ در سال ۱۳۷۶ تنها یکسال رئیس دانشگاه بود.دکتر سید جواد ازهری؛ از ۱۳۷۶ تا ۱۳۸۰ به مدت ۴ سال رئیس دانشگاه بود.دکتر سید محمد شهرتاش؛ از ۱۳۸۰ تا ۱۳۸۳ به مدت ۳ سال ریاست دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت.دکتر محمد تقی صالحی؛ اولین و تنها رییس دانشگاهی در ایران است که با رای استادان دانشگاه و در راستای استقلال بیشتر دانشگاه‌های کشور گزیده شد. وی از ۱۳۸۳ تا ۱۳۸۴ رئیس دانشگاه بود. او پس از سخنرانی دکتر ابراهیم یزدی ودر دانشگاه، توسط اعضای بسیج دانشجویی به تحریک نماینده ولی فقیه مورد ضرب و شتم قرار گرفت و با روی کار آمدن دولت نهم از این سمت برکنار شد.[۳][۴][۵]دکتر مهدی بید آبادی؛ از دیگر روسایی است که دوران مدیریت بسیار کوتاهی داشت. این رئیس دانشگاه تنها یکسال مدیریت این دانشگاه را بر عهده داشت. وی از ۱۳۸۴ تا ۱۳۸۵ رئیس دانشگاه بود.دکتر محمد سعید جبل عاملی؛ از ۱۳۸۵ تا سال ۱۳۹۲ مدیر دانشگاه بود.[۶]دکتر محمدعلی برخورداری بافقی؛ از ۲۷ آذر ۱۳۹۲ ریاست این دانشگاه را بر عهده دارد .[۷]
*چهره‌های برجسته[ویرایش]**چهره‌های علمی و صنعتی[ویرایش]*محمد باقر نیو، اولین دانش‌آموختهٔ مهندسی در ایران، پایه‌گذار صنعت کاشی و نساجی جدید، صنعت ضرابخانه، صنعت چینی‌سازی، صنعت چای‌کاری در ایران، دانش‌آموخته سال ۱۳۱۱ مهندسی ماشین (برق و ماشین)علی نیو، پایه‌گذار صنعت قند، دانش‌آموختهٔ دانشگاهعلی کاوه، چهرهٔ ماندگار رشته مهندسی عمران در اولین همایش، دارای حدود ۳۰۰ مقالهٔ علمی در مجلات بین‌المللی، بیش از ۵ کتاب به زبان انگلیسی و ۲۵ کتاب به زبان فارسی، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکدهٔ عمرانفرخ حجت کاشانی، چهره ماندگار مهندسی برق، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکده برقنصرالله بهرام زادگان، پدر علم جوش در ایران، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکده صنایعابرهیم صادقی، پدر علم ماشین افزار در ایران، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکده صنایعمنوچهر سالور، پایه‌گذار صنعت سیمان در ایران، دانش‌آموختهٔ سال ۱۳۱۴ مهندسی شیمیجلال حجازی، پایه‌گذار صنعت ریخته‌گری در ایران، چهره ماندگار رشته مهندسی متالورژی در پنجمین همایش، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکدهٔ مهندسی مواد و متالورژی، دانش‌آموختهٔ سال ۱۳۴۴ مهندسی مواد و متالورژیواهاک کاسپاری مارقوسیان، پدر علم سرامیک در ایران، عضو هیئت علمی دانشکده مهندسی مواد و متالورژی[۸]
*چهره‌های فرهنگی، ادبی و هنری[ویرایش]*همایون خرم، استاد موسیقی ایرانی معاصرعلی ابوالحسنی، تاریخ نگار معاصرمحمدرضا سرشار، معروف به رضا رهگذر، نویسنده و منتقد ادبیتهمینه میلانی،[۹] فیلمنامه‌نویس و کارگردانتوکا نیستانی، معمار و کاریکاتوریستمراد فرهادپور، نویسنده، مترجم و شاعرفرزانه کرم‌پور، نویسندهپیمان اسماعیلی، روزنامه نگار و نویسنده[۱۰][۱۱][۱۲]
*رؤسای سایر دانشگاه‌ها و مراکز علمی[ویرایش]*محمدعلی برخورداری، رئیس سابق دانشگاه تربیت معلم تهران[۱۳]، رئیس اسبق دانشگاه یزد و رئیس سابق دانشگاه زنجان[۱۴]حسین بلندی، رئیس دانشگاه جامع علمی کاربردی[۱۵]عبدالله جاسبی، رئیس سابق دانشگاه آزاد اسلامیعلیرضا علی‌احمدی، رئیس سابق دانشگاه پیام نور[۱۶]، وزیر سابق آموزش و پرورشاحد فهیمی فر، رئیس سابق دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر[۱۷]
*چهره‌های سیاسی[ویرایش]*محمود احمدی نژاد، رئیس جمهور نهم و دهممحسن رضایی، دبیر مجمع تشخیص مصلحت نظامکامران دانشجو، وزیر علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری دولت دهمحمید بهبهانی، وزیر راه و ترابری دولت نهم و دهممحمد سلیمانی، وزیر ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات دولت نهم و نماینده کنونی مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامیعلیرضا علی احمدی، وزیر آموزش و پرورش دولت نهمسیدمسعود میرکاظمی، وزیروزارت بازرگانی، وزیر نفت دولت دهم، نماینده کنونی مردم تهران در مجلس شورای اسلامیمحمدحسین صفار هرندی، وزیر فرهنگ و ارشاد اسلامی دولت نهمعبدالرضا شیخ‌الاسلامی، وزیر کار و امور اجتماعی دولت دهمرضا تقی پور، وزیر وزارت ارتباطات و فناوری اطلاعات دولت دهممجتبی ثمره هاشمی، مشاور ارشد رئیس جمهور دهم

----------

